# Bay hippie 11/5



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh took the crew on Saturday as I was in Baton Rouge for the lsu Bama game . Captain josh loaded the boat with a solid box of fish ! Come see us this winter !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

